

AVARI Launches Pioneering Predictive Content Marketing Solution - startupsandy
http://blog.avari.io/avari-launches-pioneering-predictive-content-marketing-solution

======
startupsandy
AVARI can predictively personalize your email campaigns with branded content
such as articles, blog posts, case studies, data sheets, ebooks, FAQs, guides,
infographics, product comparisons, ROI calculators, slide decks, videos, white
papers, webinars and more.

What makes AVARI’s Next Best Content™ unique?

Plug and Play Campaign Blocks Any email on any platform can be upgraded by
simply by dropping an AVARI mobile-optimized block into the campaign layout —
think of marketing emails, sales emails, transactional emails and more.

Use of Implicit Data & Machine Learning Recommendations are based on both
explicit and implicit website visitor behavioral data, to achieve a 1000x more
nuanced understanding of individual interest and intent. Plus, a feedback loop
allows the predictive model to learn from engagement with the email content
and automatically optimize new recommendations in real time.

Lightweight Integration By using an innovative method the entire integration
with AVARI is completed by pasting a short code snippet in the header of a
website – it takes less than five minutes to set up data mapping for the most
powerful recommender system available for content marketing.

Easy to Use In contrast to enterprise personalization and marketing automation
technologies on the market, the AVARI application was designed in line with
the trend of consumerization of B2B technologies. The interface is clean,
intuitive and requires no training to use.

